# Partner Visa without living together at all?!



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all
Does anyone here have experience with the partner visa when you were not able to live together at all? I went to Australia in Sep2009 for one year to study English and Events Management. My partner and I met after two months, so we had 10 months together. He was living at a friends house and I was staying with a host family; so we never officially lived together. 

I had to go back home because I was going to study tourism in Switzerland (in Sep2010). My partner was awaiting a permanent position at work and couldn't leave his job to come with me. We are doing long distance relationship ever since and tried to meet up every five months. I’ll finish my study in July so it comes to applying for a visa soon. We are planning to apply for the de-facto partner Visa (offshore) but I am so worried because we never lived together, so we can’t provide a lot of the required proof. We registered our relationship in February2012. Is this really enough to waive the 12-months requirement? I sort of can’t believe that it is that ‘easy’ to waive it. Of course we have other proof that we have always been in contact and visited each other…

There really is no other visa option for me. Swiss unfortunately can’t get a working holiday visa and I can’t afford a whole year as a tourist. We don’t want to rush things and get married within nine months, so that’s why I prefer the de-facto visa. The prospective marriage visa would be the backup plan Do you reckon immigration considers the fact that there was just no way for us to live together prior the application or is this a hopeless case? Looking forward to hearing your opinion and stories...


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Roxy said:


> Hi all
> Does anyone here have experience with the partner visa when you were not able to live together at all? I went to Australia in Sep2009 for one year to study English and Events Management. My partner and I met after two months, so we had 10 months together. He was living at a friends house and I was staying with a host family; so we never officially lived together.
> 
> I had to go back home because I was going to study tourism in Switzerland (in Sep2010). My partner was awaiting a permanent position at work and couldn't leave his job to come with me. We are doing long distance relationship ever since and tried to meet up every five months. I'll finish my study in July so it comes to applying for a visa soon. We are planning to apply for the de-facto partner Visa (offshore) but I am so worried because we never lived together, so we can't provide a lot of the required proof. We registered our relationship in February2012. Is this really enough to waive the 12-months requirement? I sort of can't believe that it is that 'easy' to waive it. Of course we have other proof that we have always been in contact and visited each other&#8230;
> ...


The registration of the relationship does waive the 12 months living together however immigration will want a very good reason why you haven't lived together and you will need to prove to them that the relationship is genuine. You will need lots of statutory declarations etc.

Kttykat


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Yes I agree with Kittykat. While your registration saves you from being married and waives the live-in requirement, you'll need to make sure you have tons and tons of evidence. I had a long distance relationship with my partner for 4.5 years, and the maximum that I ever stayed with him under the same roof was a mere 3 months lol. 

I had a slightly harder job collecting evidence than most couples who have the good fortune of having shared/joint bills. I had up for that by having other types of documents (letters, photos, invitation to weddings, post office receipts, online purchase receipts that show my purchases to my partner, a joint bank account, money transfers).


----------



## Kyconn (May 10, 2013)

Our situations are very similar, and I have just had my de facto application refused as we did not live together. Our CO said our only option now is too switch over to prospective marriage visa... 
it's risky to apply for de facto if you havent lived together. as thats the #1 thing they look for.


----------



## bradsterusa (Oct 24, 2012)

I married my wife in the USA and applied for the visa afterwards.

We never lived together but took many trips to stay with each other in the years before our marraige. We included all travel records as well as samples of the activities we did together.

We had very detailed Phone, Skype, Text, and Facebook records(detailing the amt of contact and duration of contact, we didnt include the content of it) and select social media crops to show the openess of our relationship in regards to family and friends.

Lots of stat decs are needed from family and friends. Pictures with each others families are a must as well.

Demonstrate that you do couple related activities together. Even if they seem a little touristy, make sure you are spending alot of time doing cultural activities with each other, it goes to show an understanding of where each other are from, and the differences and similarities between you teo.

Communication records with each others family showing the nature of your relationship is also a very big help. My contact with my mother-in-law showing and discussing the everyday nature of the relationship was a big source of proof for us. My wifes ongoing contact with my sisters, nieces and nephew was also a big help. We showed at least weekly contact with multiple members of each others family, and how even though apart we where already members of each others family.

Cards, christmas/ birthday gifts, flowers sent etc also help to show the relationship.

Both our stat decs we did went into high detail of our future plans together once i arrived in aus. We detailed how the household, finance and parenting would be arranged, as well as who would be working etc. 

In our case, we have a blended family. My wife has a daughter from a previous marraige. We detailed our plan for adjusting her daughter to the new marraige, talked about meeting my wifes ex to talk about matters regarding my stepdaughter and laying out a groundwork for my move there.

There never is a smoking gun piece of evidence to show your relationship is genuine, but all your pieces will paint a picture together!!


I wish you luck!!


----------



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for your inputs. I have sent off the application at the end of July (offshore). This week I got asked to do the medical checks which I am going to do next week. Just about two days later I got Mail from Immi back with all our evidence that we have been in contact and trips to see eachother during these three years apart. Why do they send it back? Is it because we registered our relationship and they dont really care about other stuff? Or is it because its sort of useless what I sent?!. Which i dont really believe... I am very confused since that part is what I have been worried about the most and now they send it back. Does anyone have experience with that?? Thank you all.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

they will have taken photocopies of everything. they send it back after they have done this. asking to do ur medicals is a good sign


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

I know you said you don't want to get married within the 9 months, but actually the 9 months is from the visa grant date and your visa will take a good 9 months to be approved - so actually if you were to apply today you would be looking at about 18 months before you "had" to get married. Just thought I would mention it if getting married is something you wanted to do anyway.

You could always apply for the prospective marriage visa and then spend a 3-6 months in Australia as a tourist while you await your approval?


----------



## godsgift (Aug 11, 2013)

Roxy said:


> Thanks for your inputs. I have sent off the application at the end of July (offshore). This week I got asked to do the medical checks which I am going to do next week. Just about two days later I got Mail from Immi back with all our evidence that we have been in contact and trips to see eachother during these three years apart. Why do they send it back? Is it because we registered our relationship and they dont really care about other stuff? Or is it because its sort of useless what I sent?!. Which i dont really believe... I am very confused since that part is what I have been worried about the most and now they send it back. Does anyone have experience with that?? Thank you all.


Hello Roxy,

I experienced the same thing, i lodge my prospective marriage visa application last june 10 offshore and aug 9 i received a text message that i my visa application had bern processed and ready for pick up at VIA i was very surprised that when i went to VIA the embassy returned to me all my skype an yahoo conversation with my fiancé, but other proof of relationship like wu reciept, pictures, cards, they dont send it back yet.

Godsgift


----------



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

kmarees1986 said:


> I know you said you don't want to get married within the 9 months, but actually the 9 months is from the visa grant date and your visa will take a good 9 months to be approved - so actually if you were to apply today you would be looking at about 18 months before you "had" to get married. Just thought I would mention it if getting married is something you wanted to do anyway.
> 
> You could always apply for the prospective marriage visa and then spend a 3-6 months in Australia as a tourist while you await your approval?


Thanks for that... I thought it would be that way. But I would just like to settle in first, find a job and so on. Marriage to me is very important and I don't want it to be because of a Visa. Maybe if I get my partner visa refused we would have to look at that.... I have already put in for the partner visa. So hopfully I will get positive feedback.

Ok, looks like thats nothing unusual. I am glad than. Yay, no bad news is good news


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Roxy said:


> Thanks for that... I thought it would be that way. But I would just like to settle in first, find a job and so on. Marriage to me is very important and I don't want it to be because of a Visa. Maybe if I get my partner visa refused we would have to look at that.... I have already put in for the partner visa. So hopfully I will get positive feedback.
> 
> Ok, looks like thats nothing unusual. I am glad than. Yay, no bad news is good news


Hi Roxy,
My partner is also Swiss. We're both very young so it's really frustrating that he cant get the working holiday visa and now we have to go through all of this already. 
If you get away with not living together you will have saved yourself soooo much paper work and translation -_- it's unbelievable! Not to mention it's going to cost us an arm and a leg 

Good luck!


----------



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

rhirhi said:


> Hi Roxy,
> My partner is also Swiss. We're both very young so it's really frustrating that he cant get the working holiday visa and now we have to go through all of this already.
> If you get away with not living together you will have saved yourself soooo much paper work and translation -_- it's unbelievable! Not to mention it's going to cost us an arm and a leg
> 
> Good luck!


Hey rhirhi
Oh really? I knooww its so frustrating. Things would be so much easier if only we could get this working holiday visa.!! So what is your plan than? Are you living together? REALLY hope they will consider all these facts and hope I get it so we can finally live together:-/ We will just have to wait and see...


----------



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh hang on . Did u mean it as in u will have to do the prospective marriage visa now? Yeh I consider myself as young too (23) But there are not too many other options for Swiss. Do whatever it takes to be together!


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

We're going to apply for the 309 de facto partnership visa. We don't want to be be forced to get married not only because we are 21 & 22 but also because no one wants to HAVE to get married when someone else says so. 

We're in Switzerland living together at the moment. Luckily enough I'm also Swiss so it's easy for me to stay here. The reason we need to go to Australia is because I want to go to university. 

Yes hopefully they will look at the rest of your evidence that shows you as a couple. They are extremely tough on couples but I guess they have to be. Will you visit him in Australia any time soon?


----------



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

Alright. Thats good for you two. Yep thats right. Thats not the reason why you want to get married. 

Yeh I really hope so. But if the registration is as important to them as they say it should be ok. Will see..

My partner was over here for four weeks but had to go back home two days ago not too happy. I will go to OZ at the end of oct. It's not too long. 
Good luck with your application too!


----------



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

I GOT MY VISA GRANTED TODAY. I just can't believe it. I just sent an eMail to my CO last week to ask something and her answer was the Visa Grant. Oh my goodness I still can not believe it. I have been sooo worried because we didn't live together. So this is the proof that it may not be as impossible as it seems. If you organise everything well, give enough reasons and show lots of commitment: it IS possible. I think what has really saved us was the partner registration. I didn't even get asked for more proof or an interview. It took them 6 months and 6 days  I am so so happy and relieved.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

congratulations!!! must be a massive weight off your mind.


----------



## ronaod (Feb 11, 2014)

hi can you tell me where you registered your relationship?
and did you have to provide alot more information? Did you use a visa agent?
thanks


----------



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

It is a big weight off!
We registered our relationship in NSW. Apparently it is one of the easy states to register. My partner needed to proof that he was living in NSW and we needed to proof some identity things. We just went in there and filled everything out together. It was easy..
No we did it ourselves. Its a lot of organising but its possible..


----------



## meesha121 (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats Roxy!! This has given me renewed hope that our partner visa will be approved..I was so worried because we only lived together for 5months at the time of application (and also had registered relationship in NSW). We just passed 5 months of waiting so hopefully not too much longer..congrats again!!


----------



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

Think positive! I am sure the registration helps and shows that you are very commited to eachother and that you are trying everything possible to proof this since you are not able to live together! Good luck!!


----------



## andyman_82 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Roxy or anyone else that can help.
I want to register my relationship as defacto in Victoria with myself and my partner however my partner does not live in Australia.

He can however provide evidence such as an overseas passport a credit card and we have a joint bank accountant statement with my home address on it. Could I take this in to get certified by the police or at births deaths and marriages to obtain a defacto relationship certificate?

Will they investigate it any futher at births deaths and marriages or a the police if we ask them to certify our documents to register as a defacto?

This is from the website:
When applying to register a relationship you and your partner need to: Complete the application in full. Submit all required proof of identity documents (see the application form or proof of identity page for more details). By mail: Submit certified photocopies of each document. See the proof of identity page for advice on how to get your photocopies certified. - 

How to certify your identity documents
1. Make a photocopy of each identity document. Make sure the
document from List 3 shows the current residential address.
2. Take your original documents and the photocopies to a police
station and ask either a sworn member of police or a Justice
of the Peace located in the station to certify them.
Submitting in person?
You must bring your original identity documents or certified
photocopies with your application and submit at our Melbourne
Customer Service Centre or at a Justice Service Centre (JSC).
To find your nearest JSC, visit bdm.vic.gov.au/jsc
Submitting by mail?
You must mail certified photocopies of each identity document.

Do you think a bank statement with my address and his name will be ok to get certified by the police?

As he does not have a drivers licence or any Australian ID?


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

I think to be able to register your relationship in Victoria you'll have to proof that BOTH of you have lived in VIC for at least 12 months.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

As Starlight says, you won't be able to register. From the same page as what you posted above:


> Who can register a domestic relationship?
> You and your partner can register a domestic relationship if:
> 
> you are both 18 years of age or older and are in a registrable relationship
> ...


(emphasis mine.) Unfortunately Victoria is really strict about this.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

He needs to provide 4 identity documents as explained in the application form, and what you've described wouldn't meet the requirements.


----------



## dragonBug3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Have you both had the joint account registered at your address for at least the past 12 months? Do you have documents such as a document from the bank stating the date the account was opened or a bank statement dating that far back?

it may be possible for your partner to provide their
- foreign passport
- credit or debit card linked to the joint account
- joint bank statement showing VIC address dating back at least 12 months

otherwise I believe you're out of luck.

Also keep in mind that your partner would have to sign the forms in person which would then need to be posted to you which always takes time


----------



## peachtart (Apr 18, 2014)

First of all, big congrats to you, Roxy. This is definitely encouraging for people with difficult cases (like myself). My partner and I have lived together but have been living apart for the past 1 year. The most difficult 1 year is over and for the next 6 months he will be flying a lot to Singapore for work and my graduation (which is good). He's from VIC so it's not possible for us to register our relationship in VIC but I wanted to ask what are the kind "evidence" did you provide which may have helped in your application? 

We applied offshore defacto and we're closing in getting engaged (more assuring me and my family) before I move to Oz. We don't want to rush into getting to the wedding bit just for the application.


----------



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey Peachtart
I think they definitely look at your situation. They know that not everyone can actually live together. I reckon they will also see that you weren't able to register your relationship as your partner is living in VIC (I would mention that in your statement). We didn't want to get married "just" to get the visa either (which I also mentioned in my statement, I said it is definitely on the cards for us but we would first just enjoy living together and not rushing into marriage).
I tried to keep every little piece of paper that was showing stuff that we did together. Like tickets to the movies, zoo, ferry tickets..anything really. But I don't know how much they cared about that stuff as they sent it back to me just a couple of weeks after application. I sent photo copies including the photo details (where you see the date and time and everything, should be in the menu on your computer when looking at the photo). Not too many photos though. I sent about 10. We had strong statements of about five of our friends including my partners parents. It's important that they all make sense and the stories all match together… I have sent letters with my name and his address (like joint bank account, flybuys letter etc.). Proof of when we visited each other and explaining long breaks (we didn't see each other for about five months after we saw each other because I was studying and he couldn't get time off). I copied the skype history in a word document and shortened it so it would just show a couple of calls a month (otherwise I would have had to sent about 200 pages). That's about it… I would like to know how much all that helped and how important the registration was in the end. But I guess I will never find out about that. Just try to explain your situation… Good luck!!


----------

